# Augie.....



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Finn has been going after Augie's nether regions for awhile, but the last few days it has gotten quite aggressive. Also, Augie seems to have to go potty much more frequently, and lately we have found where he has peed on the rug in the entry way during the night. So, I took him in to make sure there was nothing physical amiss, and he has a urinary tract infection. The vet is sending his urine to the lab to see if there is more going on, like crystals.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh no! Do you think that Finn recognized that something was off with Augie? I hope it is just an infection. Owie! Poor Augie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Pam, yes, that is what I do think. They have licked each other before, but for the last couple of days, he just wouldn't let Augie be. The vet says his urine is also very concentrated. They both drink quite a bit of water. And I NEVER restrict water for them - it is always available to them. The one thing I have done fairly recently is change food, and I am wondering if it isn't too rich or something, that his system isn't handling it well, because he has done well until now. I guess I wait until tomorrow to see if the tests show anything else and go from there.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

that is amazing to me. Just like the service dogs who know that their person is going to have a seizure... Dogs are wonderful.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, I'm glad you got Augie in to the vet before the weekend! Hope he gets well quickly with just a few days of antibiotics.

Poor Augie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hugs to Augie and hoping he is feeling better very soon!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Get well soon, sweet Augie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Augie! Get well soon! And good boy, Finn, for helping to figure it out!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh! I am so sorry to hear this Linda!  poor boy...
I hope that the Drs can figure out what is going on soon and that it is simple and easy to fix!!
keep us posted!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Smart boy, Finn! Momo says get well soon to Augie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Just seeing this. Dogs do know when something's wrong. I've had the same experience with my troops. I hope Augie feels better soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

get well soon sweetie!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am just seeing this and am so sorry Augie is having problems, but as you know, Finn is a smart little cookie...I am sure he detected a difference in odor..and he was trying to fix it...Sweet smart little Finn...
You do have an interesting road ahead with Finn. I believe with the training we talked about he will definitely be a delight to behold. I guess I can stop calling the Atlanta airport to see if I have a crate there for me!ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for the well wishes for my sweet Augie. I got the call a bit ago from our vet; his urine does show struvite crystals, which I have seen mentioned here in the past, but haven't paid a whole lot of attention to. So I need to do a search. She said they are diet/metabolic related. And since he was doing well on his previous food, we are going to switch back to that and then recheck. Oh man, am I going to have to learn to cook for my guys as well??? I don't cook that much for US any longer, not since the kids left home.  We will recheck his urine again in 2-4 weeks and go from there, I guess. I just can't believe he didn't act like he was in pain or anything. His behavior was no different - did not act like it hurt to go, etc; he was just going potty more often. 

So, if anyone reading this has any information regarding struvite crystals, please share with me.  It would be appreciated! 

Flynn, yes it is pretty bad when your dog (and a puppy, no less!) is smarter than his human mom. :frusty: And here I was getting annoyed with him for his aggressive licking of Augie's private area. Let that be a lesson! The 'kid' is smarter than I am - pay attention! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the well wishes for my sweet Augie. I got the call a bit ago from our vet; his urine does show struvite crystals, which I have seen mentioned here in the past, but haven't paid a whole lot of attention to. So I need to do a search. She said they are diet/metabolic related. And since he was doing well on his previous food, we are going to switch back to that and then recheck. Oh man, am I going to have to learn to cook for my guys as well??? I don't cook that much for US any longer, not since the kids left home.  We will recheck his urine again in 2-4 weeks and go from there, I guess. I just can't believe he didn't act like he was in pain or anything. His behavior was no different - did not act like it hurt to go, etc; he was just going potty more often.
> 
> So, if anyone reading this has any information regarding struvite crystals, please share with me.  It would be appreciated!
> 
> Flynn, yes it is pretty bad when your dog (and a puppy, no less!) is smarter than his human mom. :frusty: And here I was getting annoyed with him for his aggressive licking of Augie's private area. Let that be a lesson! The 'kid' is smarter than I am - pay attention! :biggrin1:


I found this article was interesting about the test taking 4 to 5 days to get the right antibiotic. 
Struvites Crystals, Urinary Tract Infections, Treatment and Diet

Lew Olson, PhD Natural Health

Normally I wouldn't revisit a topic I have already covered, but this question has come up numerous times in both private emails and on the K9Nutrition yahoo group list in the last few months. These questions concern finding struvite crystals in the urine, along with a possibility of infection and the recommendation to change the dog's diet. This recommendation most frequently is for a commercial dog food designed for crystals, stones and urinary tract infections.
This brings the question, "Just what causes struvite crystals in the dog's urine?" Common symptoms include the dog urinating frequently, showing some pain with urination, squatting frequently only to leak a few drops, and the dog may have spots of blood in the urine. Often a dog that was perfectly housebroken will begin to have accidents in the house or become incontinent (leak urine while awake or sleeping).
A trip to the veterinarian may show struvite crystals in the urine. We learn that high pH in the urine accompanies struvites. Often, a glance by the veterinarian at the urine specimen under a microscope won't always show bacteria. At this point, the health care professional will suggest a change of diet to help change the pH of the urine, and perhaps prescribe a week to ten days supply of antibiotics.
The owner takes the dog home and things slowly get better and the matter is forgotten . . . until a few days after the antibiotics are completed and the symptoms resume. Or worse, the symptoms stop, but in a few months, the crystals develop into painful struvite stones, which need surgery to be removed.
There is a problem with this common treatment. It misunderstands how struvites develop and how urinary tract infections almost always accompany them. It isn't that struvites cause the urinary tract infection, but rather that a urinary tract infection causes struvites to develop. When bacteria form in the urine, it causes alkaline urine (high pH value). This is an ideal environment for struvites to grow. Struvites thrive in an alkaline situation. Trying to reduce the pH of the urine produces no results as long as a urinary tract infection is present. The solution is to get rid of the urinary tract infection. But what is the best way to go about this?
Once the symptoms described above are seen (frequent urination, blood in the urine, painful urination) a trip to the veterinarian is needed immediately. Just looking at a urine specimen under the microscope won't always reveal that an infection is present. The best method is to get a urine sample by a sterile method, called a Sterile Urine Culture and Sensitivity Test. This is done in house at the veterinarian's office. The urine is taken by cysto (guided needle) and sent out to a laboratory to culture. The results of the culture will show what bacteria are present in about 3 to 5 days. This test will also reveal which antibiotic will work for this infection. It is important to use the proper antibiotic, as urinary tract infections are specific and need the right antibiotic to work. It is often needed to use the correct antibiotic for four weeks. Then ten days off the antibiotic, repeat the sterile urine culture.
Urinary tract infections can be difficult to treat, and they must be treated as thoroughly and effectively as possible. Long term urinary tract infections can damage the kidneys. If the dog has had the struvites and infection for an unknown period, radiographs may be necessary to check for struvite bladder stones, which can form after long term infection with struvites present. These may need surgery to remove and cause great pain and distress to the dog.
The best way to avoid urinary tract infections (for struvite crystals and resulting stones) include:

Fluids: Keep water around the clock for your dog. Feed a moist diet, preferably raw or home cooked. Liquids in the diet flush crystals and bacteria.

Frequent Urination: Don't let your dog hold their urine for more than a few hours in between opportunities to urinate. This, along with a good intake of fluids, allows the body to flush crystals and bacteria. Holding urine for long periods can encourage bacteria and struvites to grow and flourish.

Good diet: As mentioned previously, there is no special diet, or commercial diet that will prevent or treat struvites or UTI's. But dogs prone to these problems need the best nutrition possible. This would be either through a raw diet or home cooked. You can find recipes here:
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/raw-diet/
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/cooked-diet/

Supplements: Supportive supplements for dogs with Urinary Tract Infections would include:

B Complex- Helps to support the kidneys and fight infection

EPA Fish Oil Softgels- fish oil contains omega 3 fatty acids, which are renal protective and help the immune system. Give one capsule per 10-20 lbs of body weight daily

Cranberry Juice Capsules- these help once the bacteria is completely gone. Cranberry helps to stop new bacteria from adhering to the bladder wall

Bertes Immune Blend- this supplements contains mega doses of vitamin C and E, as well as B complex, with digestive enzymes and probiotics.
Bertes Ultra Probiotic Powder-This contains beneficial bacteria that is composed of friendly flora and fauna needed for good digestion and the immune system. While antibiotics can help kill harmful bacteria, it will also destroy the good bacteria. Adding the Bertes Ultra Probiotic Powder will help maintain the good bacteria during stress and use of antibiotics.

Always take symptoms of incontinence, painful urination, increased thirst and blood in the urine very seriously. Have your veterinarian examine your dog, and ask for a Sterile Urine Culture and Sensitivity Test. Allowing urinary tract infections and struvites to continue can cause renal damage and great pain to your dog. Good diagnosis and treatment will get your dog back to health, and save you money in the long run and give your dog a healthy, long life!
Happy New Year to Everyone, and we may all find good luck, prosperity and good fortune in 2009! Don't forget to schedule your dog's yearly wellness check up, always work on improving the diet and take the time to walk your dog, and reflect on the beauty of the great outdoors!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Linda, IF you do end up needing to home cook, be reassured that it is NOT as scary and difficult as it may sound!! 
I am following this thread with great concern for Tillie, I noticed last night she was going out to pee every 10-15 minutes!! and it was stormy outside, SO not like her... I told DH if it continues, or she starts having 'accidents' she is going to the vet on Monday!! I am HOPING she was just bored last night... she slept over night okay and seems to be normal today so far....
praying for our babies! I hope Augie responds to the meds quickly!
GOOD BOY FINNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope all goes well with Augie and it is just a urinary tract infection. I all to well understand how nerve racking it is when our fur baby isn't feeling well.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi - thank you for the article. 

One thing we had done recently that may have contributed. In mid-late October, we boarded the 'boys'. One time, it was just overnight so we could go to a concert down in Portland and knew we would be getting home late. I picked them up from boarding late the following morning and after bringing them home, I took Augie out to potty - and he went, and went, and went. And I thought whoa - did he hold it the entire time??? Then about a week later, we boarded them again while we went to Montana for a week. Now I am thinking, since there isn't grass at the boarding facility, and he is used to going potty on grass, that he may hold it there until he just can't hold it any longer. Just one of many thoughts running around in my head since he was diagnosed with this. Man, would I love to have a 'boarder' live here, someone I could trust wholeheartedly, they pay no rent, even feed, just to have someone take care of my pets so that they could stay in their own environment. A live-in dog nanny! The birds are much easier - I only need someone to come in once a day to change water and feed.

Yes, Tammy I followed your story about the home cooking and was so happy to hear that it wasn't the huge ordeal you had feared. In the article Suzi posted above, it talks about moist food, raw or home cooked. So this may be something we may be looking into. And, for sure, get Tillie in if she is still doing this in a day or two. Augie wasn't going that often, but the peeing on the rug at night was not normal for him. 

I had the vet give Augie the long-acting injection rather than oral meds. She said it was as effective, and wouldn't cause the GI upset that the oral meds could possibly cause. Much more expensive, however - Haha. But I don't think he peed on the rug last night. But this sounds like something I definitely need to keep a very close eye on - certainly don't want the stones that were mentioned in the above article.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep Linda. that's one of the problems with kibbles. You can afford canned , take the plunge. LOL Your two will love you for it.


----------

